# iPod Charge port broken



## Sam (May 18, 2009)

Today, I went to put my iPod Touch on a radio dock that I've owned for quite a while. I think I may have bent the connector because my iPod didn't go in right, at first. I didn't shove it in, but I've made the same mistake before. I couldn't get my iPod to charge after that, and the dock just makes static noises. So I went to my computer, and my iPod charges just fine. So I go back, disassemble the dock, and I don't find anything wrong with the dock at all, completly fine. So I put it all back together, double checking to see whether or not I hooked up something wrong, and put my iPod on the dock, still no charge, I wiggle it around and nothing happens. I go to check and see if it will charge on my computer, and now it won't charge there either.


Is there a simple solution to my problem? Do I need to hook up a new motherboard? Or should I just turn the damned thing off for a while and see what happens? Any help would be appreciated, thanks guys.


----------



## Yaps (May 24, 2009)

Why did you disassembled at the first place?


----------



## lilEmber (May 24, 2009)

Does it support the touch? I doubt that has anything to do with it, but it might.


----------



## Irreverent (May 24, 2009)

Is the dock powered?  Some are, some arent, check to see if the dock needs to be plugged in.  If its integral with the radio, its likely powered and you've bent something on the iPod.


----------

